# Incomplete evacuation



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Im just wondering, If you pass your stool daily but feels like there is still something there... could this be a psychological issue?.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

no this is a real issue with us ibsers both d and c...my solution to incomplete evac is reglan twice a day ( dinner and bed) and a half a zelnorm in the am.these help with motility and that seems to be my problem- alot of folks have problems with reglan and some doctores wont even give it but its a God send for me and I take a very low dose-. some doctors will give domperidone instead of reglan- that comes out of Canada... mine would not and as I understnad that has its share of side effects too...zelnorm is a big help- can you ask your dr about doing all the paaperwork for you so you can get it under "compassionate care" or an IND?hope this helpsLori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Why do Drs not prescribe Reglan and what sort of problems have people had. ONly ask as my mum-in-law gave me some but noticed it contains psyllium which I'm a bit wary of taking!


----------



## Bustertb (Jul 6, 2007)

You might want to discuss this w/ your GI doc. He can do tests to make sure your pelvic floor is functioning properly. If it's not they can do corrective surgery.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Well i took colyte today right and emptied myself out till its just water coming out... but it feels like there is still something there... weeiiirrddd...


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

janetmttalot of folks complain of depression on reglan, also there are a host of scarey side effects like tardive dsykinesia... google it and youll see. anyhow you said it had physillium in it????? are you confusing reglan with something else?Lori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Mmmm perhaps I was thinking of Regulan - which is a UK produce - and it's a fibre drink - is this not the same? Perhaps I've got it wrong.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

no definelty not the same- reglan is used for emptying the stomcahe more rapidly- used to treat gastric paresis- also lactating women often take it to make more breast milk... its the miracle drug for me thoughLori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes checked internet and they are definitely two different products.Do you get any of these horrible side effects though?


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

Incomplete evac. is a big problem for me- it feels like I have part of a broom handle stuck up there.Ugh.But reglan sounds like a nightmare. The idea of rapid digestion/elimination sounds like heaven to me at this point, but anxiety, insomnia and tardive dyskinesia?? No thank you. Tardive dyskinesia is an irreversible condition, btw.And wasn't zelnorm discontinued? How are people getting it?


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sparrow,In many cases, as in mine, it is NOT a psychological problem. There is very real stool that is uncomfortable and will not come out without intervention. It is miserable, uncomfortable, results in numerous trips to the bathroom each day, and among the reasons some people have to eventually have a colostomy. Right now my goal is NOT to have a colostomy. I'm currently trying to do some biofeedback and am not having much success. I also have MS, which is adding to the misery of dealing with the incomplete evacuation.Evelyn


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sparrow, my apologies!!!I was responding to Firstone who may or may not suffer from incomplete evacuation.Again, Firstone, it ain't psychocological in most cases!Evelyn


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

Seekinghope, I too know that the sensation of "stuck stool" is a very real one, just attempting to use a suppository will let you know there's stuff stuck that needs to come out.But I sometimes wonder if the cause is psychological (when colonoscopies show no medical cause); in other words, that stress or anxiety is causing me to get all bound up and making me unable to push it out.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

You have to go through a lot of tests before the surgery.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

In addition to the incomplete evacuation problems, I also have extreme cramping and almost constant flatulence. The flatulence seems to mostly be a result of the incomplete evacuation. Does anyone else suffer from the resulting flatulence, and what do you do for it? I've tried gas-x, Gas Advantage, and Charcocaps. Of all, the Charcaps seem to work best, but also cause constipation.Evelyn


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

I too suffer from incomplete evacuation in the afternoons and evenings and the resulting flatulence (despite a good BM in morning, thanks to Colgout and Benefiber).It has turned my life upside down. My doctor says that it is normal to have "a little bit" of stool there. But I explained to him that it is often more than a little bit. Even if it is just one "pebble", I can feel it and it causes flatulence. If I manage to pass it, the flatulence often disappears (for awhile anyway).I have had the manometry tests and I am missing one third of the muscle of the external anal sphincter. I was born this way apparently. This means I don't have the same "drive" as someone else. Over the years I have strained and this has damaged the nerves. It is what they often see in a woman who has had lots of children, but I haven't. So I guess this is the cause of my problems.Does anyone else have this "deformity"?????As for the gas, I haven't found a cure. The cure is to completely evacuate.I read that drinking lots and lots of iced water stimulates the bowel. I do this when I feel something and 8 times out of 10 it works eventually. So try it. You have to drink a couple of huge tall glasses until you are bursting. I also wonder whether the action of emptying the bladder and thereby relaxing the pelvic floor, has something to do with it. Maybe our pelvic floor is all tense and we can't evacuate because of this.


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

I've had very very severe IBS-C for six years, and a particular problem - incomplete evacuation - is my main symptom - indeed my only symptom really. I understand that IBS is very very common, but in all my thousands of conversations with doctors and on internet boards for sufferers such as this I have never come across anyone else who had this as their main symptom.I am basically trying to find out as much as I can about others with this symptom so I can try to make sense of it all and potentially find a treatment that would help. I have been in constant, severe physical discomfort for years now and my quality of life is very bad, and I am really getting desperate. I am SURE that one of the reasons that people like us are not getting treatment is that not enough is understood about what is actually going wrong in our bodies - IBS is really an unhelpful catch-all term in my opinion.Anyway - my questions. Does anyone else here suffer from incomplete evacuation after a bowel movement? And, if so, have you found that your IBS has got periodically and progressively worse over the years that you have had it???Mine have. My symptoms (the incomplete evacuation, constipation and physical discomfort) go along at a certain level, and then (after some minor stress event) will worsen, permanently. Many doctors have simply not believed me when I have told them this, and have certainly not heard of it happening to anyone else. Well, I believe me, and that's all that matters, but I do find it odd that I have never even come across anyone on one of these boards with my particular symptom (the IE and the periodic steady worsening), when one in 10 people are supposed to have IBSHowever, I recently saw a gastroenterologist who made some sense of this for me - she told me that the lower bowel has a certain capacity - I think she said 40mls or something - but what happens with IE is that the capacity becomes enlarged at a certain point (through e.g. stress induced IBS-constipation), to say 100mls, and then the body's sort of baseline for stopping going to the toilet is changed - it sort of "thinks it has finished" even when it has not. So even though the "stressor" has disappeared, the bowel remains distended and the body continues to "stop" going to the toilet at the wrong point. Then, the next time you are stressed, the capacity enlarges again (i.e. the constipation and discomfort gets worse) and it stays that way, even when the stress is gone. This fits my experience of IBS so exactly that I know it must be true. The way to treat the problem (she says) is to gradually reduce the capacity of the bowel - persuade it back to normal - there were other complicating factors that I won't bother going into now.But anyway, could you some of you let me know more about your experiences of IBS and particularly of incomplete evacuation, and also whether your IBS has got worse over the years? I really would be very grateful, as I think trying to understand what is going on with this particular symptom could help people like us find treatment.


----------

